

Early Results from Facebook Exchange Show 10-20x ROI for TellApart Clients - ganjianwei
http://tellapart.com/early-results-from-facebook-exchange-show-strong-roi

======
Evbn
Profit vs spend ratio, or revenue vs spend ratio? Very different things.

